# Asian Highway Network



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

I haven't seen them in Iran either just this sign only: [A-72 (TR)]


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sky Harbor said:


> Because the Philippines is the only country in the Asian Highway Network which has no connections to any other highway on the network, AH26 (the Pan-Philippine Highway) is not signposted. This is also coming from a country where there is currently no existing numbering system for expressways and highways.


It's almost the similar case as in Malaysia where all its Asian Highway routes are not signposted at all:-
*AH2* - North-South Expressway Northern Route E1 (Bukit Kayu Hitam-Bukit Lanjan), New Klang Valley Expressway E1 (Bukit Lanjan-Shah Alam), North-South Expressway Central Link E6 (Shah Alam-Nilai) and North-South Expressway Southern Route E2 (Nilai-Johor Bahru)
*AH18* - The entire length of Federal Route 3 (Padang Besar-Johor Bahru)
*AH150* - The entire length of Pan Borneo Highway. In Sarawak, it consists the entire Federal Route 1 (Sematan-Merapok, including the Brunei sections), while in Sabah, it consists of several routes, namely Federal Route 1 (Sindumin-Berungis), Federal Route 22 (Berungis-Sandakan) and Federal Route 13 (Mile 32 Sandakan-Tawau). There is also a connection to Indonesia via Federal Route 21 (Serian-Tebedu).

The similarity with the Philippines case is the absence of Asian Highway route signposts; it is the national route numbering scheme that the Philippines lack of. Because Malaysia never display Asian Highway route numbers, there is a dispute between Malaysia and Singapore regarding the AH2 alignment to/from Singapore - Malaysia gazettes the Second Link Expressway E3 as the AH2 section to Singapore (via Ayer Rajah Expressway), while Singapore gazettes the Bukit Timah Expressway as the AH2 section from Malaysia (via Johor Causeway and Skudai Highway Route 1).


----------



## Hezery99 (Jul 3, 2008)

ea1969 said:


> It is because they already indicate the European road numbers as well as their domestic numbers. An additional third system would be too much.


Even though it seems to be too much, they should do that as well because Turkey is actually more Asian than European. About 97% of Turkey is on the Asian side. It seems that the Turkish government never acknowledge that they _are_ Asians as well, a thought being implanted by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk.


----------



## sujandangi (Jan 18, 2013)

*pic of AH1 in india....*


----------



## XSJV5 (Nov 9, 2011)

Pictures from China








--gxjttzjt.com


----------



## ForteTwo (Feb 27, 2010)

*AH-47 in India*









http://allaboutbelgaum.com/infrastructure/asian-highway-47-passes-through-belgaum/


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Thailand


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

AH1/Route No.22 - Outpost Junction, Saigon









http://vnexpress.net/tin-tuc/thoi-su/tp-hcm-xay-10-khu-chuc-nang-doc-xa-lo-ha-noi-2963217.html


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

AH2 signposted in Surakarta, Indonesia
(If you cant see it, the number is in the little white box in the sign)



elaaann said:


> Populasi Clearview mulai ada di sekitar Solo :cheers:
> 
> Ini di Jl. Solo-Semarang, 500 m sebelum perempatan Kartasura
> 
> ...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Burma/Myanmar


----------



## sotonsi (Feb 6, 2007)

I've traced the routes of Asian Highways on the UNESCAP map. The system seems to be more logical than post-'75 E roads, though there's odd places where they go around the houses (I'm not counting the massive macro-scale detour AH1 makes to go via SE Asia. If you treat it as Bulgaria - Ho Chi Ming and Ho Chi Ming - Tokyo, it takes reasonable routes): AH7's route between Bishkek and Dunshabe (via Osh and Tashkent) is an obvious one on the single digit routes, as is AH4's avoidance of Kazakhstan.

Here's the cross-regional routes:
AH1:









AH2:









AH3:









AH4:









AH5:









AH6:









AH7:









AH8:


----------



## Tachi (Jul 10, 2012)

Hezery99 said:


> Even though it seems to be too much, they should do that as well because Turkey is actually more Asian than European. About 97% of Turkey is on the Asian side. It seems that the Turkish government never acknowledge that they _are_ Asians as well, a thought being implanted by Mustafa Kemal Ataturk.


Welcome to the world of politics :nuts: There are more countries considered European which are totally not.

But there are more reasons for Turkey to behave more European than Asian. Especially, if you consider recent history, Turkey was geographically a little odd placed Asian country surrounded by communist Soviet Union and not so much democratic Iran, Iraq and Syria. So I can imagine that Turkey never felt really Asian and even today it is not much connected with its Asian neighbours, hence no Asian road numbers.


----------



## haikiller11 (Aug 11, 2009)

AH1 - Cầu Giẽ junction, Hà Nội.

vl_02431 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## MMM1983 (Dec 8, 2017)

*Makran Coastal Highway!*






Beautiful mountains On Makran Coastal Highway!

Beautiful mountains!


:cheers::cheers::banana::banana::banana::bash::nuts:


----------

